# mini pasty



## Anaïsss

Bonjour tout le monde!

Pourriez-vous m'aider à traduire cette phrase: "Sometimes described as a mini pasty, which is quite misleading, they're extremely moreish"

Je propose cette traduction: "Ils sont parfois qualifiés de pâteux ce qui est très trompeur puisqu’ils se mangent sans faim."

L'auteur parle des chaussons farcis que l'on appelle les empenada. Ils sont fabriqués en Espagne, en Argentine...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Meille

"Pasty" is used as a noun here, not an adjective. 
*A* mini pasty = une petite pâtisserie.


----------



## Anaïsss

Merci mais pourquoi dit-elle que c'est trompeur?


----------



## Meille

I suspect that by "moreish" they meant "filling" so the "mini" part is misleading.

("Moreish" means "that makes you want more" but if that's what they meant, then "mini" wouldn't be misleading which is why I think they misused "moreish".)


----------



## Anaïsss

So I should translate this sentence like this: "Ils sont parfois décrit comme des petites pâtisseries, ce qui est trompeur, puisqu'ils sont très roboratifs"?


----------



## giannid

Would _appétisant_ work for moreish in this instance?


----------



## Anaïsss

Si j'utilise "appétissant" on ne comprend pas pourquoi c'est trompeur. "Roboratif" s'oppose au fait que ce sont de "petites" pâtisseries.


----------



## giannid

Yes, I suppose you and Meille are correct in that the author intends to mean that they are hearty, filling, or satisfying.


----------



## Grumumble

I don't quite agree, and feel that the author actually means: 
whilst mini-pastries are small and therefore supposedly "a light bite", because they're so yummy/moreish, you end up eating more of them than just one normal-sized pastry. Hence the "mini" is misleading... you get tricked into eating more than you think

Don't have the energy to think of the French...


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo Anaïsss  



Anaïsss said:


> "Sometimes described as a mini pasty, which is quite misleading, they're extremely moreish"



There are two discrete ideas here : (1) their description as a 'mini pasty' is misleading, and (2) they are extremely moreish.  There is no need to make a link between the two.


----------



## carog

Meille said:


> "Pasty" is used as a noun here, not an adjective.
> *A* mini pasty = une petite pâtisserie.



Wouldn't it be mini-pastry? For me pasty is different (savoury like a Cornish pasty) and pastry is sweet?


----------



## Anaïsss

Actually the author wrote "pasty". I don't know if it's a mistake or not.


----------



## carog

Anaïsss said:


> Actually the author wrote "pasty". I don't know if it's a mistake or not.



Selon la description:
"L'auteur parle des chaussons farcis que l'on appelle les empenada"

il s'agit bien de "pasty" mais la traduction ne serait pas mini-pâtisseries (le WR donne "feuilleté" "petit pâté en croute") - mais "chausson farci" marche aussi.


----------



## Meille

Pierre Simon said:


> Hullo Anaïsss
> 
> 
> 
> There are two discrete ideas here : (1) their description as a 'mini pasty' is misleading, and (2) they are extremely moreish.  There is no need to make a link between the two.



I think you're right Pierre Simon. I always prefer the meaning that doesn't assume the original contains a mistake.


----------



## Micia93

Grumumble said:


> I don't quite agree, and feel that the author actually means:
> whilst mini-pastries are small and therefore supposedly "a light bite", because they're so yummy/moreish, you end up eating more of them than just one normal-sized pastry. Hence the "mini" is misleading... you get tricked into eating more than you think
> 
> Don't have the energy to think of the French...


 
yes, I agree with your understanding
"ces mini chaussons sont dangereux : tellement appétissants qu'on en mange dix fois trop"
I admit that "dangereux" is exaggerate here, but I couldn't find another equivalent of "trompeurs"
or
"parfois qualifiés de "minis", ce qui fausse notre jugement, ils sont tellement appétissants ..." bof bof, c'est lourd tout ça !


----------



## Glasguensis

I agree with Pierre Simon - it's the "pasty" part of the mini-pasty description which is misleading, and the moreish part is unrelated. If it *were* related, a conjunction such as "as" or "because" would have been used. With the simple comma separation you are linking together two *unrelated* facts. For example you could say "Sometimes described as a mini pasty, which is quite misleading, they were $1 each".
As for the translation, apparently the word "pasty" is used unchanged in French.


----------



## Anaïsss

Ils sont parfois qualifiés de "mini", ce qui est très insidieux, puisqu'on les mange sans faim. Cela fonctionnerait-il?


----------



## philosophia

Je suis aussi d'accord avec Pierre Simon (message 10), ce qui est trompeur est de les appeler des _mini _chausson farcis. "_which is quite misleading_" est une incise, il n'y a donc pas lieu de faire de la proposition suivante un subordonnée. Je propose tout simplement :
Parfois décrits comme des mini chaussons farcis, ce qui est plutôt trompeur, ils se mangent sans faim.

Edit: je ne suis pas sûre de ma traduction de _quite_, j'ai toujours du mal à savoir s'il faut traduire par "assez" ou "très".


----------



## Keith Bradford

philosophia said:


> ...savoir s'il faut traduire par "assez" ou "très".


 
Ici, c'est "assez", je pense.

Quant à cette idée de trompeur, comme Britannique je le comprends ainsi :

"On dit parfois qu'ils ressemblent à de petits _Cornish pasties_, ce qui est loin d'être juste ; ils sont quand même très appetisants."

Le Cornish pastie est un chausson rempli de légumes avec ou sans viande (agneau).  Imagine un gros samousa non épicé.


----------



## philosophia

Keith Bradford said:


> Ici, c'est "assez", je pense.


Merci. Le 'je pense" me rassure, je me sens moins nulle face à mon incertitude.


----------



## Aoyama

In fact, one could think that there is a mistake here, and that it should be "pastry" rather than "pasty".
But it is NOT a mistake.
In fact, pasty (coming from the French "pâté", giving "pastis", the well-kown drink but _also_ -same word- some kind of filled "tourte" or "bread", found in Spanish, Portuguese, Moroccan "pastilla") is correct. How did it find it's way in Wales, Cornwall etc is another (interesting) story.


> Le Cornish pastie est un chausson rempli de légumes avec ou sans viande (agneau). Imagine un gros samousa non épicé


The "chausson" image (or rather small chausson, like a ... Chinese dumpling) is close to what it is and can be found elsewhere, in the Mediterranean area.
Food for thought, some pastis :
http://www.lepastisdamelie.com/
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastis_landais  and many more ...


----------



## Anaïsss

On considère que Cornish pasties sont très bons? Car si on dit "ce qui est loin d'être juste, mais ils sont quand même appétissants", on donne l'impression que tout le monde aime les Cornish pasties.


----------



## Itisi

1. Il il y a d'autres pasties que les 'Cornish', donc il vaut mieux ne pas dire 'Cornish'.

2. C'est la ressemblance qui est loin d'être juste, sans doute à cause du goût.

3.Et ils sont très appétissants, sans le 'mais' et le 'quand même'.


----------



## figatelli

Micia93 said:


> yes, I agree with your understanding
> "ces mini chaussons sont dangereux : tellement appétissants qu'on en mange dix fois trop"
> I admit that "dangereux" is exaggerate here, but I couldn't find another equivalent of "trompeurs"
> or
> "parfois qualifiés de "minis", ce qui fausse notre jugement, ils sont tellement appétissants ..." bof bof, c'est lourd tout ça !



Pourquoi ne pas utiliser le terme traitre ?

"Ces mini chaussons sont traitres, ils se mangent sans faim"


----------



## Itisi

Ne vous emballez pas!  Ce qui est trompeur n'est pas le fait de les appeler 'mini', mais le fait de les appeler 'pasties', sans doute parce qu'elle sont épicées et contiennent de la tomate (j'imagine), et elles ne sont pas traîtres, mais tout bonnement appétissantes, elles ont un goût de revenez-y!


----------



## franc 91

I understand  - that they are described as mini (ie small sized) Cornish pasties (friands?) which in fact they don't resemble at all - I don't understand the word moreish - does it mean like a Moroccan style of snack? or that they are bigger than a mini size?


----------



## Itisi

No, you are thinking of Moorish.  'Moreish' (more-ish) means they make you want to eat more of them, come back for more.


----------



## Glasguensis

Anaïsss said:


> On considère que Cornish pasties sont très bons? Car si on dit "ce qui est loin d'être juste, mais ils sont quand même appétissants", on donne l'impression que tout le monde aime les Cornish pasties.


 
All that we know from the original text is that the word "pasty" is misleading, in other words, that the author doesn't think that they resemble pasties. We don't know in what respect she finds that they are different, or whether she likes pasties. Itisi's theory is very plausible, but we can't be sure - it could be the thickness of the pastry, or some other factor. What we do know is that she likes these so-called "mini-pasties", because she describes them as moreish (meaning once you start eating one you want *more*).


----------



## Itisi

Glasguensis said:


> All that we know from the original text is that the word "pasty" is misleading, in other words, that the author doesn't think that they resemble pasties. We don't know in what respect she finds that they are different, or whether she likes pasties. Itisi's theory is very plausible, but we can't be sure - it could be the thickness of the pastry, or some other factor. What we do know is that she likes these so-called "mini-pasties", because she describes them as moreish (meaning once you start eating one you want *more*).



Exactement !

On peut voir des empanadas et savoir comment elles sont faites dans les divers pays en allant sur Wikipedia, à empanadas !


----------



## Anaïsss

Si je n'utilise pas "Cornish" je dois juste mettre "pastries", mais ça ne dit pas grand chose au lecteur francophone. "Ils sont parfois qualifiés de petits Cornish pasties[1], ce qui est loin d’être juste, mais ils sont quand même très appétissants."   
[1] Le Cornish pasty est une sorte de tourte originaire de Cornouailles, en Angleterre. Traditionnellement, elle est contient du bœuf haché, des pommes de terre, des oignons et du rutabaga. (N.d.T.)


----------



## Aoyama

On a utilisé le mot "friand" plus haut, qui n'est pas mal.
Tourte est trop gros. On aurait aussi "petit pâté" ...


----------



## Anaïsss

"On dit parfois qu'ils ressemblent à des petits friands, ce qui est loin d'être juste, ils se mangent sans faim."? Par contre, pourquoi l'auteur a-t-elle écrit "described as *a* mini pasty, *they*'re"?


----------



## Glasguensis

Your proposal to have a footnote made sense - in changing "cornish pasty" to "friand", you are changing something very specific to something more general, which makes the "ce qui est loin d'être juste" not just ambiguous but perplexing.

To answer your question, there is an implicit "kind of". "_Sometimes described as a *kind of* mini pasty, empanadas are..."_ would be perfectly acceptable English. In this kind of phrase, the "kind of" is understood from the context and therefore is often omitted.


----------



## Anaïsss

Merci pour cette explication!
A vrai dire, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je dois mettre "ce qui est loin d'être juste" à cet endroit. J'ai l'impression qu'on voudrait dire que les friands ne se mangent pas sans faim.


----------



## Glasguensis

I thought we'd been over this ground already. This phrase is related to "like a pasty", and has nothing to do with the "moreish".
Honestly, your translation in this post was perfect from my point of view.


----------



## Anaïsss

Which one? "Ils sont parfois qualifiés de petits Cornish pasties[1], ce qui est loin d’être juste, mais ils sont quand même très appétissants."
"On dit parfois qu'ils ressemblent à des petits friands, ce qui est loin d'être juste, ils se mangent sans faim."
Je pense qu'à force de relire ces phrases, plus rien n'est clair pour moi.


----------



## Glasguensis

> "Ils sont parfois qualifiés de petits Cornish pasties[1], ce qui est loin d’être juste, mais ils sont quand même très appétissants."


 is the one I meant.


----------



## carog

Si je reprend les idées de Glasguensis  (shout if I'm wrong!) 
"Parfois comparés à des petits "Cornish pasties" (*), ce qui est loin d'être juste/ce qui est trompeur, ils se mangent sans faim"

(*)Le Cornish pasty est une sorte de tourte originaire de Cornouailles, en Angleterre. Traditionnellement, elle est contient du bœuf haché, des pommes de terre, des oignons et du rutabaga. (N.d.T.)

Edit: oh, I thought the "quand même" introduced an idea that wasn't in the original text?


----------



## Anaïsss

Merci à tout le monde pour l'aide que vous m'avez apportée. Je peux enfin voir le bout de ce mémoire.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Itisi said:


> 1. Il y a d'autres pasties que les 'Cornish', donc il vaut mieux ne pas dire 'Cornish'. _[...]_


 
Vrai, mais les empanadas ressemblent tellement (extérieurement) à des Cornish pasties; on peut donc raisonnablement supposer que l'auteur pensait à des Cornish pasties. 



Anaïsss said:


> _[...]_ Traditionnellement, elle est contient du bœuf haché, des pommes de terre, des oignons et du rutabaga. (N.d.T.)


 
C'est la définition adoptée par l'UE eek, qui d'ailleurs exige la 'couture' sur le côté! Par contre, je connais un fabricant cornouaillais de _Cornish pasties, _qui m'assure que les _pasties_ d'antan contenaient toute sorte de mets, et assez souvent du poisson plutôt que de la viande — et, dit-il, la forme originale était avec la 'couture' sur le dessus. Selon Bruxelles, il ne peut plus appeler ses 'top-crimped' pasties "Cornish"!

Ws


----------

